# Another Petfinder Hav...



## Scooter's Family

Amanda-Wouldn't she love your new backyard?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13686954


----------



## ama0722

She is right in my hood! It is so weird how there are so many havs on petfinder in my area but I have yet to see one and no one has heard of them around here. 

She looks like a shih tzu to me though. Could you imagine what Isabelle would do to that sweet innocent creature. Okay who is gonna get her, they do have delivery or you can come do an overnight at my house!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've been banned, Gavin's gonna kill me if I send him one more link to a rescue dog.

Strange that you never see any of them around even though there seems to be lots of them going into rescue in your area.


----------



## Mraymo

She's so cute. They don't have her story on the site. I was too was thinking her nose is a little short, and wondering if she's all havanese. It's nice they'll transport her anywhere. I assume that means they have volunteers that will drive her and not that she has to be shipped.


----------



## SMARTY

She is super cute no matter what she is. Maybe she will find a forever home soon.


----------



## pjewel

I see shih tzu in her as well. She is a cutie though.


----------



## Evye's Mom

She is an adorable thing...such a sweet face.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Ann, you enabler.
She is awfully scrappy and cute. I know I'm going to take my mom's tzu when the oldest one passes, so I have to remain in "single child" mode for now.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Pixiesmom said:


> Ann, you enabler.:


:laugh: But 2...or 3 is so much more fun!


----------



## good buddy

She is a cutie! I panicked when I saw the namer "Mouse"! eek! I thought of Katies little Mouse right away, but thankfully that's not her.


----------



## sweater32

Oh what a cutie and already house train... what more could you ask for!!!! And, I have been looking at rescue's for the past month, even did an online application for one in PA, but they never called me. DH walked in the room when I was looking at this one and I said "isn't it cute" response "yes, so don't worry about it for they will be adopted" then I was told to get that look out of my eyes! Hmmmmm If the vet, food, groomer, wasn't so much money, I think I would with no hesitation. But, I just spent 600.00 on the boys at the vets and we're not done yet. TOO DANG CUTE!


----------



## sweater32

PS. The rescue that I worked with transported the dogs from state to state. They called it the dog train. Say you were transporting a dog from Florida to PA. One person would drive from Florida to Georgia and meet another member, that person would drive as far as South Carolina, etc. etc. until the dogs were finally home. It was great! I remember when Nancy, one of the main volunteers made arrangements to meet 7 different people with 7 different dogs in 7 different areas. Thank goodness for cell phones!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I try with all I have to not peek at these helpless creatures because it just breaks my heart. I cannot get this sweet little face out of my "head." She reminds me of Evye in so many ways, minus the longer snout, the black tipping but sweet face and the same coloring. To even think that my precious girl would ever be in desperate need of a loving/caring/devoted home is something I cannot fathom. I won't act on it because I do not want my heart to be larger than my brain...but I hope and pray someone snatches her up in a heart beat.


----------



## Scooter's Family

How much harder could 3 be? My oldest son has one more year of high school and then he's off to college. I'm going to tell him I'm turning his room into a "dog room". Nobody would be surprised, they all think I'm nuts anyway!!!


----------



## sweater32

Ok Ann, you adopt and send me pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family

My mean husband won't let me!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am afraid to check.....did Mouse find a home yet?


----------



## Evye's Mom

BTW, Mouse found a forever home. I knew it couldn't be mine but I had to follow up to make sure she found one....and she did.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh good!


----------



## Racheval3

*Havapoo*

Omigosh - look at the coloring on this little guy, he's soooooooo cute!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13865627


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - he is beautiful!!!
Poor baby to be in a shelter at 3 months already!!


----------



## Renee

Ann....just saw this thread and was going to REMIND you that we are BANNED from petfinder by our husbands....REMEMBER?!?!?
Just kidding....
She is darling...has the same coloring as my Copper. 
My husband would SHOOT me if I even SUGGESTED one more!! =)


----------



## sweater32

When I am unable to walk the boys, DH will do it for me and other physical activities, esp. when it rains. Lately, I have been searching for a rescue dog. I even applied for one and did not receive a return email. Last night I said to DH, I really want another rescue dog. His comment back to me was "I only have two hands!!!"


----------



## Scooter's Family

Renee said:


> Ann....just saw this thread and was going to REMIND you that we are BANNED from petfinder by our husbands....REMEMBER?!?!?
> Just kidding....
> She is darling...has the same coloring as my Copper.
> My husband would SHOOT me if I even SUGGESTED one more!! =)


I feel like I just got caught with my hand in the cookie jar! When my husband catches me looking at Petfinder he tells me to stop looking! Someday I'll try to foster and maybe I'll fail Rescue 101 too! Shhhh...don't tell!


----------



## JASHavanese

Texas havs on pet finder

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13708627

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13796113

And some they say are a hav mix

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13753824

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13707927

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13864021


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*How to help a havanese needing assistance from rescue:*

WHAT DO I DO WHEN I HAVE INFORMATION ABOUT A HAVANESE THAT MAY NEED RESCUE? WHO DO I SEND THE INFORMATION TO?

These questions come up often. Here is what you do:

1) If you hear from an individual that has a dog they want to surrender, it's best to send them to our WEBSITE. On the right hand side is a large "button" that says: HAVANESE HELP REQUEST HRI ASSISTANCE. Have the individual fill out the form that pops up when you click on the button.

2) If you have first hand information about a dog needing rescue you can use the same procedure. Go to the website and click on the large button that says HAVANESE HELP REQUEST HRI ASSISTANCE. Please include any contact information and links if possible. An intake volunteer will get more information from the individual or organization with the Havanese and will take care of contacting the state contact as well. You can also write directly to the intake committee using the address [email protected]. Again, include all the contact information and links if possible.

Thank you for keeping an eye open for Havanese in need of rescue's assistance.


----------



## jmortenson

I am interested in a rescue hav... how is that done? I know you fill out the application, wait, etc. But what if you get a dog placed with you? If the dog is being fostered in another state, do you fly to pick him/her up? How much is charged? These are questions that I have had for a while, and I am sure they have been discussed here before, but I am not finding the thread. Thanks to all that respond!


----------



## Miss Paige

To fill out an application go to www.havaneserescue.com and you will see the Application to Adopt sign-click there and that will bring you to the application itself. Look over the pupsters that are on HRI's web-site-if you see one you know you can't live without note that dog as the one you are interested in.

Pat


----------



## Miss Paige

Ann:

Jump in the foster home water-it's really a nice place to be and I just bet you would flunk Fostering 101 at least with one of your foster dogs that would come live with you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## jmortenson

Thank you! I've actually filled out the application twice and then chickened out! I would love to foster, but am afraid that I would want them all. I may do it... but I am interested in one of the pups that is being fostered now. The only problem is, it is clear across the states from us. If she becomes available, how do I get her here?


----------



## marjrc

Here's a gorgeous Hav/TT mix available from Pet finder! Omg, I'm in love!!!!!! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14585537 He's at Fuzzy Face Rescue in Deep River, CT.

and check here for more pics of him: http://community.webshots.com/album/574509636gQGxCU

sigh..............


----------



## Evye's Mom

Marj, He's beautiful !!!


----------



## marjrc

I want him badly ! I swear, Sharlene, what I need is a large lot somewhere that allows a person to own more than 2 dogs and I'd foster/keep all kinds of cats and dogs. Maybe one day.......


----------



## Evye's Mom

Do you have a restriction? I promise I won't turn you in.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Uh...oh I live about 10 minutes from Deep River.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Joyce!!!

Yes, in Laval, we are limited to 2 dogs/household.  I suppose it makes sense since many houses are very close to each other. There are not many rural areas here anymore.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Marj,

I'm acquainted with Laval. I'm a French/Spanish teacher and sometimes take students to Quebec and Montreal. On my first trip, we had the snowstorm "of the milennium." I was trapped in a bus in Montreal with about 40 students because all the bridges and tunnel were closed. We found a constuction crew to clear a bridge for us because our hotel was in Laval. Once we got across the bridge, the highways were closed. We found some teenagers to lead us through the back roads. I had my head outside the bus because the bus driver couldn't see anything in the blizzard. We weren't sure it was our hotel until we walked in the lobby. I've never seen so much snow, but the kids loved it! The next day they still had the St. Patirck's parade in the city. I'll never take kids to Montreal again in March.......lol Now I go in May or June.


----------



## marjrc

Oh how cool, Joyce!! I live near the center of Laval, where most hotels are. We do get wicked snowstorms, just as other provinces and some states do. Although it is too bad you had to get stuck in one, I'll bet it was quite the fun adventure to talk about afterwards! lol I can easily see us still having the parade. Storms don't keep us Quebecers down.  

Ici on parle français! :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo

OMG. He is so cute. I'm an hour and 49 minutes away. He's still available. I love his coloring. Hmmm...... I really don't want another dog though and he's 25 lbs.


----------



## Missy

Oh my! he is gorgeous and only a few pounds bigger than my boys! Go for it Marj. Marianne...if you went for it I could actually meet him.


----------



## LuckyOne

Aren't they all so special. My Saint Bernards and Newfie were rescues. Love them all...Hubby would have a fit if I brought home another one! But...


----------



## Renee

marjrc said:


> Here's a gorgeous Hav/TT mix available from Pet finder! Omg, I'm in love!!!!!!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14585537 He's at Fuzzy Face Rescue in Deep River, CT.
> 
> and check here for more pics of him: http://community.webshots.com/album/574509636gQGxCU
> 
> sigh..............


Oh my gosh...I went and looked at his pre-groomed pictures, and he looks SO much like my Copper (we think he's a Tibetan Terrier mix)....all the way down to the chocolate nose and human looking lips. He's looks a littler larger than Copper, and darker. He sounds like a GREAT pet! I just can't believe how much his expressions look like Copper...


----------



## Milo's Mom

He's just 10 minutes from me. I'd be happy to visit him with either one of you. Unfortunately, 25 pounds is a bit too big for me.


----------

